# Attention all carvers and woodworkers, need info for shows.



## thechipcarver (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I'm a woodcarver live in Indiana. I travel to local shows around the area. Shows include E.W.C.C. in Converse IN, Raintree woodcarving show in Muncie IN, Artistry in Wood in Willinton OH. I want to go to more shows but can't seem to find any or if I do find some they are some distance away. I don't know if I should "waste" my time and money for travel.

My question is:

*Where are the good shows?*

Any information would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

maybe I am missing the point here.
your question was "where are the best shows" then you say "I don't want to waste my time or money".
so - do you want to profit financially from your trade shows or just go to look and maybe 
display your items and collect ribbons.

Best of Luck in your adventures !!

.


----------



## thechipcarver (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey John,

I like going and setting up at different shows to display my items and enter the contests but I also like to recoup some of the money spent to get to the show, booth fees things like that. I love sharing the knowledge I have learned over the years and love learning more at these shows. I do this as a hobby but don't have a lot of money to just throw around at every show. I have to be selective in the shows I go to.

So, to answer your question. Yes I would like to profit financially to cover the cost of expenses but also show my pieces.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

okay - then I will PM you my original response just for your information
and perhaps increase your potential sales endeavors.

good luck !!


----------



## Tool_Man_Dan (Dec 3, 2017)

Not sure your range to travel….
Johnson's Work bench in Charlotte, MI has their Wood Expo in September every year.

Two celebrities are there each year:
John Wilson of oval shaker box fame
Scott Phillips of PBS American Woodworker show

Mid Michigan Woodworkers Guild has a strong showing there (I am a member).


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Woodcarving Illustrated magazine has a list of events and shows in each edition.

Claude


----------

